# Modified sine bar



## Boco (Sep 14, 2012)

This is a modified sine bar attachment that I use almost everyday. It helps me because my Smithy Midas has noway to angle the mill cutting head. (Pardon me if I use terms unfamiliar with machine jargon, since I don't know any better I have to make up my own.) Anyway this device has been very adaptable and give my work pieces the height needed to reach them with the cutter.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice, but I have a question? Without it being ground, at least the top surface, how does it hold accuracy? Sine Plated are ultra precise.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 19, 2012)

good idea there should be a lot of things you can use that for
i started by making my own tools ( some not that nice ) and i got what i needed to do done
I have over time replaced some and others i still use. the fun is in learning how to do what you need to do with what you have. and if you dont have it make it.

steve


----------



## Boco (Sep 20, 2012)

Good one Bill,

No, as you can see it is anything but a precision piece of equipment, but it has served as a utility device which now that I have my surface grinder up and running, I can go back and grind it. I have used this (maybe I shouldn't even call it a sine bar) device for a major portion of the work that I have don on the mill. It seems to be more rigid than the drill press angle vises that I have been able to afford.
Thanks for your reply,
Boco


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 20, 2012)

You could call it a bar. A sine bar is just that, a bar. (see below) Yours is more of a table.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Boco (Sep 20, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> You could call it a bar. A sine bar is just that, a bar. (see below) Yours is more of a table.
> 
> "Billy G" )



Thanks Billy G,
I'm ok with calling it a bar or a table.Actually I think I prefer table. But now I have a question since you put up the picture. I understand the mathematics of a sine bar but how do you practically use one? Is there a YouTube out there somewhere that shows one in use? How do you mount one on your milling table and then anchor a work-piece to it?
All replies are appreciated.
Boco


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 20, 2012)

Follow this one thru, there are more after it is done. A sine bar is used to get an exact angle. It is really simple to use one. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQAhzW4J4qs

"Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## alandarkdale (Sep 20, 2012)

Tubalcain's Youtube video #19 and #20 also cover the sine bar.

it seems to me that this is a great solution to the problem of wanting a tilting table. He is using the sine bar principal to maintain as much rigidity as possible since the elevated side is supported. I suppose for precision he could use a regular sine bar and blocks to measure and set the sine table.

Dale


----------



## Metalmann (Sep 21, 2012)

I think tooling/fixturing plate, would be a better term, instead of a sine bar. It looks sturdy, so if it works; by all means keep using it. I can see you using that for several different set ups.

Fine job!


----------



## Metalmann (Sep 21, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> Follow this one thru, there are more after it is done. A sine bar is used to get an exact angle. It is really simple to use one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQAhzW4J4qs
> 
> "Billy G" :thinking:




That guy got in a rush and stated first 15*, then adding Jo blocks; he said 20*. Needs to slow down a hair.:whistle:


----------



## Sandro (Sep 21, 2012)

Boco said:


> Thanks Billy G,
> I'm ok with calling it a bar or a table.Actually I think I prefer table. But now I have a question since you put up the picture. I understand the mathematics of a sine bar but how do you practically use one? Is there a YouTube out there somewhere that shows one in use? How do you mount one on your milling table and then anchor a work-piece to it?
> All replies are appreciated.
> Boco



Sine bars aren't really meant for milling machines, they are more for surface grinders. On whatever machine you use them, they are only for setting the angle, the workpiece needs to be clamped to an angle plate.

Hope this helps.

Sandro Di Filippo


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Sep 21, 2012)

I like it.Anything that helps with rapid solid setups is a good thing in my opinion..I use sine  bar, sine vise and sine magnetic chucks with regularity but I dont have one of those, I should build one 'cus there has been times it'd have been the right tool for the job..


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 21, 2012)

Sandro said:


> Sine bars aren't really meant for milling machines, they are more for surface grinders. On whatever machine you use them, they are only for setting the angle, the workpiece needs to be clamped to an angle plate.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sandro Di Filippo




 Ummm -- I used the sine bar every time I tilted the head on my old milling machine. It was the way to get the correct angle. The sine bar is meant to be used anywhere it can be used.


  "Billy G"


----------



## Sandro (Sep 21, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> Ummm -- I used the sine bar every time I tilted the head on my old milling machine. It was the way to get the correct angle. The sine bar is meant to be used anywhere it can be used.
> 
> 
> "Billy G"



That's interesting, I've never seen it used like that. How did you use it? Do you have any pictures? Any place I've ever worked they wouldn't let us use sine bars anyplace but the surface grinders.

Sandro Di Filippo


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 21, 2012)

Watch this video, he does it the same as I do. There are a lot of uses for the sine bar. For me it has no limitations.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMmSsQj6S6s&feature=related

"Billy G" )


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 21, 2012)

Lots of ways to use a sine bar. They are considered a precision tool, and deserve to be used cautiously. They are hardened, as are the rolls, but they can be damaged, so care is advised when clamping with it. I know people who think they should never leave the inspection lab, but there are places in the shop were you can take advantage of the precision.


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 17, 2013)

Sandro said:


> That's interesting, I've never seen it used like that. How did you use it? Do you have any pictures? Any place I've ever worked they wouldn't let us use sine bars anyplace but the surface grinders.
> 
> Sandro Di Filippo



I remember using sine bars to setup angle plates then clamping parts to the plate.  Most of the shops I worked in didn't want their bars or gage blocks messed up. I do like the sine fixture project. Nice clean rugged design.  Great job.


----------

